# JK Rowling website announcement - COMBINED THREAD



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/JKRowlingAnnounces

Just saw this on you tube. If true, it looks like it will be a shot in the arm for paper books. Surprised to see at the bottom of the screen that Warner bros owns the trade marks for the Harry Potter names.


----------



## Michael Robertson Jr (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't think it's been said that the announcement is going to definitely be a new book. This website is up now, too: http://www.pottermore.com/

But if it is, we all will get to sit back and marvel at the sales numbers, I'm sure.

Michael


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah, it looks very secretive, no idea if it's a new book or what. And if it is, it probably isn't coming out in a few days. Just announced in a few days. If she had a new book coming out in a few days we all would have heard about it before now.

Vicki


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

My understanding was that JK wasn't going to write anymore books in the series!


----------



## Ryne Billings (May 15, 2011)

Mel Comley said:


> My understanding was that JK wasn't going to write anymore books in the series!


Could you resist the temptation to write another book about your favorite characters?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Ryne Billings said:


> Could you resist the temptation to write another book about your favorite characters?


Or it could be a spin-off about a lesser-known character.

Vicki


----------



## Will Write for Gruel (Oct 16, 2010)

Not a book:



> Rowling's PR company Stonehill Salt said this morning that the new project was not a new book. "All we can say is that Pottermore is the name of JK Rowling's new project. It will be announced soon, and it is not a new book," said a spokesperson.


http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2011/jun/16/harry-potter-jk-rowling-pottermore


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Could very well be a project that takes place in the Potter universe we saw in the final pages of Book 7 ?

OR-- it may be an extra treat she thought up for fans as a companion to the upcoming final film?


----------



## Ryne Billings (May 15, 2011)

Victorine said:


> Or it could be a spin-off about a lesser-known character.
> 
> Vicki





Asher MacDonald said:


> Not a book:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2011/jun/16/harry-potter-jk-rowling-pottermore


Well, I guess it's not a book after all.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

Mel Comley said:


> My understanding was that JK wasn't going to write anymore books in the series!


Yeah, I also think she said that she may make use of the same universe. Although whatever it is will surely be a huge hit, it'll still be just one book or one book at a time. If anything it may breathe some life back into Young-Adult Fantasy that isn't Paranormal!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

Probably a Facebook game lol


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Ryne Billings said:


> Well, I guess it's not a book after all.


Whatever it is, it is a lesson in advance marketing.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Not a book...

How about a Second Life type game that takes place in the Potterverse?


----------



## RebeccaKnight (May 1, 2011)

foreverjuly said:


> Yeah, I also think she said that she may make use of the same universe. Although whatever it is will surely be a huge hit, it'll still be just one book or one book at a time. If anything it may breathe some life back into Young-Adult Fantasy that isn't Paranormal!


Fingers crossed! 

Also, if it is an MMO or something like that, I will be sorely tempted. Love me some Harry Potter.


----------



## Nichole Chase (Feb 25, 2011)

I must admit that when I saw this on Twitter this morning I was incredibly excited. I saw some speculation that it would be a theme park. Maybe an entire HP theme park in the UK? One more reason for me to take a trip over the pond.


----------



## greenpen (May 30, 2011)

Decon said:


> http://www.youtube.com/JKRowlingAnnounces
> 
> Just saw this on you tube. If true, it looks like it will be a shot in the arm for paper books. Surprised to see at the bottom of the screen that Warner bros owns the trade marks for the Harry Potter names.


It only says 6 days&c before she announces something. Is she going to renege on her vow never to publish an e book?


----------



## greenpen (May 30, 2011)

Decon said:


> Whatever it is, it is a lesson in advance marketing.


Must make her feel important? Can I do one of those for my next short story? Pretty please.


----------



## Jamie Case (Feb 15, 2011)

Nichole Chase said:


> I must admit that when I saw this on Twitter this morning I was incredibly excited. I saw some speculation that it would be a theme park. Maybe an entire HP theme park in the UK? One more reason for me to take a trip over the pond.


Have you visited the HP theme park in Florida?


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I heard it was going to be an interactive site for fans with forums and such. Guess we won't know until she formally announces it, which I guess is June 23rd.  pottermore.com is the site name.


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

Game, book, ebook announcement, new theme park... whatever. I freely admit that I'm such an HP and Rowling fan that she's got my attention.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Guess we'll find out in 6 days, 11 hours, 23 minutes, and 28,27,26 seconds...


----------



## Nichole Chase (Feb 25, 2011)

Jamie Case said:


> Have you visited the HP theme park in Florida?


I haven't been to Islands of Adventures in years. They didn't have the Harry Potter section up yet. It isn't an entire HP park, just a section of the park converted into a Harry Potter theme. As for Pottermore being a theme park, it was just speculation I saw on Twitter. Seemed like as plausible a possibility as any others I have seen. I couldn't imagine Jo backtracking on her decision to not write any more books about Harry Potter. I guess we will see in a few days.



Michelle Muto said:


> Game, book, ebook announcement, new theme park... whatever. I freely admit that I'm such an HP and Rowling fan that she's got my attention.


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## ErinS (Mar 7, 2009)

http://www.pottermore.com/
Click on the owls.

Could it be that HP ebooks are on the way


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh now that's just TERRIBLE!!!  That could be anything from putting out another book, to writing a sequel to the last Harry Potter, to putting all the books on Kindle. She loves being suspenseful but it sure has worked out well for her so far. And it *IS* deliciously intriguing, isn't it?


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Sounds like an MMO game to me. Would be about time for one if it is.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

It definitely looks like it might be some sort of game.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

Is this an announcement about an announcement?

Sometimes I think the internet gives us too much access to PR schemes


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I think I've heard rumours of a Harry Potter MMO but not sure if this will be what the announcement is about.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

When HP ended it was said that Rowling was working on a completely different kind of book. I wonder if that will ever be finished or if she will be head of Harry Potter, Inc. the rest of her life.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

They just mentioned on CNBC that JK Rawlings will have a surprise announcement on a new website she is making. One of the rumors is that Harry Potter ebooks may be one of the surpises. I have no clue, just reporting the rumors.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

That would be awesome, and about time   

The website she had set up for the Harry Potteer series was a lot of fun.  I wonder what she is going tom do with this new website?


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I hope so!  It might be for that Harry Potter encyclopedia that has been mentioned or a new series, but I hope it is for the eBooks.

In a recent interview she did say she has an eReader.


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

I saw the announcement, but didn't click on the owls. 

I'm such a Rowling fan that I'm now dying to know what's up. Do you think it has anything to do with the last movie coming out next month?


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Hints appear to indicate that it is not a book, but will be as entertaining as a book. 

When I heard about this I checked a couple of the HP fansites. 

Lots of speculation, none of it terribly specific. 

I only hope that it isn't a retelling of the story from some other character's viewpoint.


----------



## Jamie Case (Feb 15, 2011)

I've got dibs on the name VoldyShorts if it's an MMO.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah, not a book. I'm leaning toward the idea that it's some kind of big video game. That seems to be the only thing that's missing from her arsenal...and yes the little movie video games don't count.

I'm also thinking that JK caught wind of ANN's suggestion to make a Harry Potter Kindle and is going to cash in big on her idea.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

There are hints?  All I can find is clicking the owls takes you to Youtube, where there is a countdown to the announcement.  Blah and blech.

Call me when the real announcement happens.  This is enough to make me not want to buy whatever it is.


----------



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

Here is a good article on it. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/harry-potter/8579560/JK-Rowling-launches-Pottermore-website.html Still lots of speculation but also some real hints.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Whatever Pottermore ends up being really pales in comparison to the REAL news. 


> Earlier this year, Rowling agreed to the release of her books for Kindle and other electronic readers.


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

My favorite piece of trivia is that for years, "Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows" was the best-selling item at Amazon.  (Amazon was selling it at a discount to try to attract new customers to the site.) And then this year, Amazon announced that it had finally been overtaken...by the Kindle.

I want to believe that that's what helped J.K. Rowling realize that she'd be in good company.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm already annoyed by that non-announcement! And if it's a video-game - yawn.

This, from the Guardian article, is news, however:

_*Earlier this year, Rowling agreed to the release of her books for Kindle and other electronic readers.

She described e-books as a "godsend" in certain circumstances but added: "Print will never die. There's no substitute for the feel of an actual book."*_


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

We'd be all over this at our house if this is really true.  We're all (five of us) trying to re-read the series before the last movie comes out next month.  We have one set of books.  So far it hasn't been too much of a problem except that two of us are currently on book 3 - Prisoner of Azkaban.  If we had these on the Kindle, this wouldn't be a problem.

I really hope this rumor is true!


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

While I would REALLY like it to be HP Ebooks....I really hope its a new book period. Either the encyclopedia or another book in the Potter world even if not about Harry Potter.


----------



## lpking (Feb 12, 2011)

Here's an interesting news story about the buzz:

http://paidcontent.org/article/419-harry-potter-author-j.k.-rowling-launches-mysterious-new-website/

From near the end:


> ...the Harry Potter series has never been released as e-books. Rowling holds the digital rights to the books and has declined to exercise them for years, which has seemed, well, insane-but it makes a lot more sense if she's been planning to launch her own e-initiative all along.


----------



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

I wondered about the release agreement when I read this.  The last I remember her stating was that she was open to the possibility of releasing them as e-books.  Is this article a misquote or did I miss this exciting news?


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

I can only imagine how many times Apple, Amazon, and B&N (and possibly Sony) knocked on her door with an exclusive e-book deal offer. I think the time has past for this to be a competition killer, but imagine if the Nook launched with HP books available! Hopefully at this point she will just sell the rights and be available across all devices.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

DYB said:


> _*Earlier this year, Rowling agreed to the release of her books for Kindle and other electronic readers.
> 
> She described e-books as a "godsend" in certain circumstances but added: "Print will never die. There's no substitute for the feel of an actual book."*_


This is why I am surprised there has not been a premium collectors set. Leather bound, heavily illustrated, the works. Granted, for as much as I rag on JKR, I do feel the HP books are a cultural milestone and intend to get my kids hooked on them. Maybe she is just waiting for some time to pass. When was Philosophers Stone released? Late 90s? Maybe for the 15th anniversary....


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

It's very tantalizing, that website. I do hope this is true. It would be nice not to have to lift weights before tackling her series again. Instead, just lift a nice little kindle.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I've never read the HP books, but I'd like to try them. The only announcement I want to hear is that they're coming out on Kindle. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Well, I got that wrong, along with half the population of the world. Seems it's a Warner film according to the press today.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

A couple of threads on this topic have been merged and moved to this thread. . . . .sorry for any confusion. . . .


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> I can only imagine how many times Apple, Amazon, and B&N (and possibly Sony) knocked on her door with an exclusive e-book deal offer. I think the time has past for this to be a competition killer, but imagine if the Nook launched with HP books available! Hopefully at this point she will just sell the rights and be available across all devices.


if you're going to dream, dream big ...

What if, say, the books' release in ebook format coincide with the release of the Color Kindle Tablet?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

stormhawk said:


> if you're going to dream, dream big ...
> 
> What if, say, the books' release in ebook format coincide with the release of the Color Kindle Tablet?


Nope. . . . a color tablet would be even farther from a book than a regular Kindle.

But I'd buy, immediately, an HP branded kindle with all the books loaded -- it could come with an exclusive cover designed to look like "A History of Hogwarts" or one of the other standard texts.


----------



## Carl246 (Apr 10, 2011)

Victorine said:


> Or it could be a spin-off about a lesser-known character.
> 
> Vicki


That would be cool, because there was a character in the movies that I liked. I can't remember her name but she could see these strange horse like creatures, that looked like they came straight from hell. lol

She'd be very interesting as a main character.

Carl


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Carl246 said:


> That would be cool, because there was a character in the movies that I liked. I can't remember her name but she could see these strange horse like creatures, that looked like they came straight from hell. lol
> 
> She'd be very interesting as a main character.
> 
> Carl


Luna Lovegood (also known as Loony Lovegood)


----------



## Carl246 (Apr 10, 2011)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> Luna Lovegood (also known as Loony Lovegood)


Yeah that's the one, she sort of comes across as very innocent but extremely intelligent. I thought the actress who played her did the character justice and left me feeling like I wanted to see more of her.

Carl


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Don't know if this is in any way related ... but the Audiobooks are no longer available at audible.com

All you get is a notice saying, "Harry Potter Fans ... the series isn't available right now. Try these similar, exciting adventures."


----------



## greenpen (May 30, 2011)

Just saw this on the BBC news
IT doesn't appear to be a book.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-13805346

JK Rowling launches 'mystery' website

Harry Potter author JK Rowling has launched a website to promote a secretive new project.

The site, pottermore.com, features a holding page with two owls which links to a YouTube page featuring a countdown to a 23 June announcement.

"The owls are gathering... find out why soon," it adds.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Carl246 said:


> Yeah that's the one, she sort of comes across as very innocent but extremely intelligent. I thought the actress who played her did the character justice and left me feeling like I wanted to see more of her.
> 
> Carl


I wanted to see more of her too. She looked innocent and wicked at the same time.

-Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

I really hate to say this, but to be honest (for me, personally), JK Rowling has served her purpose. I love the HP series, but I'm not drooling to find out what her secret project is. 

I am sure I will hear what she's talking about June 24th, and likely won't think on it between then and now.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

stormhawk said:


> Don't know if this is in any way related ... but the Audiobooks are no longer available at audible.com
> 
> All you get is a notice saying, "Harry Potter Fans ... the series isn't available right now. Try these similar, exciting adventures."


But they are still available in iTunes published/sold by audible! LOL!!

Strange..... At least i know what those owl ads are for on the scholastic website I've been reading today.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Andrew Sims posted this on Mugglenet for whatever it's worth.

I saw a preview of Pottermore recently and can tell you that it is fantastic.  I'd say more but I had to make an unbreakable vow concerning its secrecy.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

stormhawk said:


> Don't know if this is in any way related ... but the Audiobooks are no longer available at audible.com
> 
> All you get is a notice saying, "Harry Potter Fans ... the series isn't available right now. Try these similar, exciting adventures."


They've never been available via Audible. Books 1-6 have been available on iTunes, but never Audible.


----------



## Joe Renzo (May 28, 2011)

Harry Potter creator J.K. Rowling has created a new website called Pottermore, which promises an announcement this Wednesday.

It’s tough to know how to classify this article, since no one has any idea what it means yet. The other day a mysterious new webpage appeared on the interwebs, copyrighted by J.K. Rowling. The site, www.pottermore.com, simply features a pair of owls, the name of the site, and a “Coming Soon” notice above Rowling’s signature. Clicking on either of the owls then takes you to a YouTube page that features a countdown timer that will expire on Wednesday the 22nd at 7am EST.

A Twitter page, @Pottermore, has also appeared, which features two posts: The first part of a google puzzle which when pieced together spells “Pottermore,” and the second is a link to the YouTube page.

The speculation has run rampant on what Pottermore is, but according to The Guardian, one thing that Pottemore is not, is a new book.

“All we can say is that Pottermore is the name of J.K. Rowling’s new project. It will be announced soon, and it is not a new book.” A Rep for Rowling told the British paper.

It has been a big week for Harry Potter. First a new trailer for Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2 was released, and now this. So what is Pottermore? Your guess is as good as ours.


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm scared to even consider this an MMO.... meh and more meh if it is!


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Perhaps the purpose is to coordinate into one place (from which she and the publishers and Warner Brothers will generate revenue) a lot of the discussion board, wikis, and role playing elements from the fan sites?


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

My guess is that it's going to be some kind of HP online community, possibly with a game element. There is also a possibility that they will use that community to launch the e-books.


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

I wonder if we'll see more clues appear the closer it gets to announcement day.


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Mediabistro had some possible leaked screenshots.

http://www.mediabistro.com/galleycat/facebook-page-uploaded-three-possible-screenshots-from-j-k-rowlings-pottermore-website_b32558

If you look closely at one of the pictures, in the "shop" you will see what looks like an e-reader and what _could_ be the seven books above it.

I wouldn't get too carried away though....


----------



## Joe Renzo (May 28, 2011)

mrobmedia said:


> I don't think it's been said that the announcement is going to definitely be a new book. This website is up now, too: http://www.pottermore.com/
> 
> But if it is, we all will get to sit back and marvel at the sales numbers, I'm sure.
> 
> Michael


This is two lines from a article I copied and pasted in this thread but my post is all the way down on page 3 so no one see it but here's the answer to your questions:

The speculation has run rampant on what Pottermore is, but according to The Guardian, one thing that Pottemore is not, is a new book.

"All we can say is that Pottermore is the name of J.K. Rowling's new project. It will be announced soon, and it is not a new book." A Rep for Rowling told the British paper.


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

Wow, she IS good with building suspense, isn't she?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

dgaughran said:


> Mediabistro had some possible leaked screenshots.
> 
> http://www.mediabistro.com/galleycat/facebook-page-uploaded-three-possible-screenshots-from-j-k-rowlings-pottermore-website_b32558
> 
> ...


More "quality" reporting from MediaBistro/GalleyCat. Sadly, those pics are old and have nothing to do with the new site.


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

Man, she is good at creating hype. 

I wonder what it could be. A new book would be worth it, but they have already shot down that idea. I like the idea of an MMO but most of those have been disappointing at best. Online community is in the category of "meh" as well. There have been plenty of fansites, I'm thinking of mugglenet, that have amassed a large community all on their own. The ebook thing would be ok, but I already own all the book in Hardbound and I wouldn't re-buy them again just to have them on my ereader. So what could it be?? Mystery is such a killer. Uggg.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Katie Salidas said:


> The ebook thing would be ok, but I already own all the book in Hardbound and I wouldn't re-buy them again just to have them on my ereader.


Maybe you wouldn't. . .but there are a LOT of people who would! 

I have the US editions in hardback, and the UK editions in paper back. My son and brother also have at least one full set each. All of us have Kindles and would probably buy them again for it.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Maybe you wouldn't. . .but there are a LOT of people who would!
> 
> I have the US editions in hardback, and the UK editions in paper back.


Same here and I would buy the ebooks in a heartbeat.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I will definitely buy the ebooks, whenever they come out.  I have no desire to lug those heavy hardcovers (both the US and the UK editions here) around!


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

I was hoping she would announce that Harry Potter will now be sold as ebooks. Perhaps from her site. I just hope you don't need a separate Pottermore ereader!


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I would buy the ebooks too!! I will even pre order them. Since I doubt they will be released same day. I think (if it is an ebook) the announcement will be the ebooks are being released on X day. Or she will spread them out Book 1 on A date. Book 2 on B date. etc etc etc.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

The attempt to build interest and excitement is failing spectacularly ... I already don't care what it's going to turn out to be. 

Seems a little late to get on the Discussion Forum bandwagon, even if it is under the control of the author, publisher, and other rights-holders. Many of the HP fan discussion boards are withering on the vine ... that's what one of my friends who actually participates in such things tells me, anyway.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I have discovered what the announcement really will be - Ms. Rowling is starting a new career as a potter! She has learned to throw clay pots on a potter's wheel and will have a line bowls and vases that she makes herself. The big controversy of course has been whether she will use an electric wheel or an old fashioned one that is turned with the potter's feet. Stay tuned to find out!


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

When e-books became the #1 format in the AAP figures released in April, I predicted that a major international bestseller - a household name - would switch to self-publishing by the end of the summer.

It looks like we won't have to wait that long. Here is the article from The Bookseller:

http://www.thebookseller.com/news/j-k-rowling-prepares-take-harry-potter-digital-pottermore.html

And here is analysis from a UK agent:

http://futurebook.net/content/scarred-life

Her Pottermore announcement is any moment now. More details and reaction then, I would imagine.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes, ebook versions will be available.  That's part of the announcement.

I'm not sure I understand the rest of Pottermore yet.


----------



## dax123 (Jun 9, 2011)

Awesome, now if they release the HP books as ebooks I'll be buying them. I already own all English language books and Dutch language books, but I rather read them as ebooks since they get bigger as the series continues and heavier..It's just way easier to read them as ebooks.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, Harry Potter will be available as ebooks.  And... I'm not sure I understand the rest yet.  Sounds like Jo will also reveal some "deleted scenes".


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

They will be *exclusively available* from Pottermore.com from October.

She's not just keeping 70%. That will be more like 95%. Smart move.

We will have to wait and see what the rest of this "interactive reading experience" is like. Sounds interesting.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Well, Harry Potter will be available as ebooks. And... I'm not sure I understand the rest yet. Sounds like Jo will also reveal some "deleted scenes".


Yep... Available in October! It's about time!!!!

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/06/23/publishing-harrypotter-ebooks-idUSLDE75M0TI20110623

Eta: here's a better article:

http://www.thebookseller.com/news/confirmed-j-k-rowling-sell-harry-potter-e-books-exclusively-pottermore-website.html



> The e-books will be released in October, and will be available only on the Pottermore website, but will be compatible across a range of devices, including Amazon's Kindle. The facility is being provided by the e-book vendor OverDrive, which also serves the Waterstone's and W H Smith's e-book stores, as well as being a major player in the library e-book lending market.


----------



## StormWorldSeriesGuy (Apr 28, 2011)

_From Agent Orange: "If the rumours are true (and they would seem to be) and JK Rowling has sidelined the publishing industry to put the Harry Potter series into electronic formats under her own imprint then today marks the start of a new era in publishing."_

Looks like you called it spot on. I didn't think it would have been a figure as huge as Rowling, but it makes total sense.

_From Rowling: "According to a leaked memo, the announcement is expected to focus on the gaming elements of the new site, and the memo indicated that it wanted to "build expectations" indicating that the e-books might not be sold on launch."_

I speculated (like many others) that the gaming component was going to be at the heart of her announcement. I wonder if this will point the way to the future of bigtime YA books, where multiple media, including gaming, will be expected for a complete online experience. Maybe. Maybe not. It will be interesting to see the impact this makes.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Sounds like we'll also see Harry Potter "deleted scenes".


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

So here are the main points.

*Pottermore.com will be an "interactive reading experience" with some new material. 
*She is self-publishing the e-books and audiobooks. She is "co-publishing" the e-books and audiobooks with her publisher.
*They will be exclusively available from her website from October.


----------



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

Does this mean that we, as Kindle owners will have no access to them?


----------



## ashel (May 29, 2011)

I think Gawker had a tip that it was going to include a branded device -- a phone or an e-reader, pre-loaded with books and games. No idea if that's accurate. 

Either way, she's someone who can actually expand the ebook market all on her lonesome. I'm almost a little surprised they're not doing this for the holidays? Although I guess the field's wide open now.

This must seem like Armageddon to big publishing houses.


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

More details.

She is "publishing in partnership" with her publishers.

http://www.thebookseller.com/news/confirmed-j-k-rowling-sell-harry-potter-e-books-exclusively-pottermore-website.html


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's Rowling's press release: http://assets.pottermore.com/emcp/downloads/pottermore_pressrelease_230611.pdf

But I'm a bit confused. . . . I thought to give my e-mail address and a thing swirled and nothing happened. . . . .so I don't know if they have it or not. . . . .


----------



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

Ah, this makes much more sense.  Very exciting.  Makes you wonder about some of Amazon's new projects.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

labread said:


> Does this mean that we, as Kindle owners will have no access to them?


No. See my post a few posts up... It will be available for all devices... We just need to purchase them through her website.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

****Note that two threads have been combined. . . . . .please keep all Pottermore discussion here*****


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> ****Note that two threads have been combined. . . . . .please keep all Pottermore discussion here*****


Ann, I had no idea this thread existed and started one this morning in The Book Corner about the upcoming ebooks... someone posted a link to here in that thread. I hope we can leave some information in TBC about the ebooks for those of us that don't frequent NQK forums....


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Wonder what the costs will be...


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

The books will be available in digital format for all the different e-devices, including Kindle.  Her announcement said they've been in discussion with Amazon, as well as Apple, B&N, etc.  So they'll have them for download for her site in all the formats.

And yep, it sounds like there is some new material, like McGonagal's back-story.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh, and since she's taking care of it all herself I can only assume there will be no spelling mistakes or formatting problems!


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

I wonder if all those bloggers that refuse to look at self-published books would refuse to review her work.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

davidhburton said:


> I wonder if all those bloggers that refuse to look at self-published books would refuse to review her work.


Why would they? She's not self published.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

She will be:
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2011-06/23/pottermore-radiohead-publishing?page=1


----------



## Jamie Case (Feb 15, 2011)

davidhburton said:


> She will be:
> http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2011-06/23/pottermore-radiohead-publishing?page=1


There's a difference between self-publishing and creating e-books of already published books. Is Rowling publishing a new book?


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

The series won't be released at once. "The second book, Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets, will go live in early 2012. Other books will follow later."

http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2011-06/23/pottermore-details-in-depth?page=all

Apparently she will use digital watermarks instead of true DRM so the books can go onto any eReader.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

I also read that she will be releasing other content/ebooks, including backstory for other characters.


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

davidhburton said:


> I also read that she will be releasing other content/ebooks, including backstory for other characters.


Some of the authors I read, that have "series" (based on families ) have come out with backstories, or 'bonus chapters' and charge $1.99 - but they are such short reads, I feel like I've truly been "taken" for my money - its only on an ereader, how convenient...

I wonder if you do purchase her ebook, will you "own" it? and then I can put it on my Calibre library - and thus having it available to all our registered kindles? or not?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cardinal said:


> The series won't be released at once. "The second book, Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets, will go live in early 2012. Other books will follow later."
> 
> http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2011-06/23/pottermore-details-in-depth?page=all
> 
> Apparently she will use digital watermarks instead of true DRM so the books can go onto any eReader.


I understand that to mean that the second part of the on line adventure will go live in early 2012. It will open with Sorcerer's Stone and subsequent adventures based on the later books will be added periodically. . . . .actually a good way to keep the hype up.

It sounds like, though, the books will be available for purchase and download when the site goes live in October. The beta period appears to be only to iron out kinks in the on line adventure.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2011)

dgaughran said:


> More details.
> 
> She is "publishing in partnership" with her publishers.
> 
> http://www.thebookseller.com/news/confirmed-j-k-rowling-sell-harry-potter-e-books-exclusively-pottermore-website.html


THANK YOU! I just posted this on another thread claiming she was self publishing.

http://assets.pottermore.com/emcp/downloads/pottermore_pressrelease_230611.pdf

Go read the official press release.



> Pottermore will later incorporate an online shop where people can purchase exclusively the long-awaited Harry Potter eBooks,* in partnership with J.K. Rowling's publishers worldwide*, and is ultimately intended to become an online reading experience, extending the relevance of Harry Potter to new generations of readers, while still appealing to existing fans.


This is NOT a self-published project. She is still working with her publishers. It is just being distributed using digital technology. Sony, her publishers, a whole bunch of industry people are involved.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

angelmum3 said:


> I wonder if you do purchase her ebook, will you "own" it? and then I can put it on my Calibre library - and thus having it available to all our registered kindles? or not?


If you read the article linked above they are liking it to the iTunes store which doesn't have DRM per se, but a digital watermark that ties the purchase to an individual. So you can share it, but they could presumably track it if you put it up on the web to resell or something. . . . .that's my understanding, anyway.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

So, per the discussion in another thread about British vs. US spellings, which ones will the ebooks use? Will the first book be Sorcerer's or Philosopher's Stone? Will she offer two versions?


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

R. Reed said:


> So, per the discussion in another thread about British vs. US spellings, which ones will the ebooks use? Will the first book be Sorcerer's or Philosopher's Stone? Will she offer two versions?


I'm wondering if she's going to include the different languages? I speak/read German and I have 1-6 in German (the books are extremely expensive to buy in the US in German. The 7th book, last time I checked, cost $70 plus shipping) and I would be interested in getting them for my Kindle.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

She would probably have to cut a deal with the German publisher, to get permission to use their translations.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

We'll have to wait to register our email addresses. There's a notice on the site that there have been too many requests.

Since she's setting the prices herself, does that mean we won't have to go through any of that agency model crud? Can it be we'll actually get the books at a reasonable price?

Can't believe she has just recently read her first ebook. Just like magic, isn't it? 

I really enjoyed the video with the book pages forming into things from HP like Hedwig and the Sorting Hat.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> We'll have to wait to register our email addresses. There's a notice on the site that there have been too many requests.
> 
> Since she's setting the prices herself, does that mean we won't have to go through any of that agency model crud? Can it be we'll actually get the books at a reasonable price?
> 
> ...


No one knows (except for JKR and her publisher, at this point!), but I think it unlikely that HER prices will be any cheaper than "agency model" pricing - since she's "copublishing" her ebooks, SHE would have determined pricing via Amazon, etc. I think it most likely that she's maximizing her profit by not doing ebook distribution through the traditional Amazon/B&N/Apple route (no cut given to "the middle man"), so my worry is that, given the world-wide popularity of the Potter empire, she may charge MORE than traditional ebook bestsellers. "Fair price" is whatever the market commands! I'd pay $9.99/book - would others pay $15? $20? Maybe $150 for a 7-book series "Special Edition?"

Many have criticized the precedence that the "agency model" higher pricing set. JKR may set a whole new standard of pricing for ebook best-sellers? I'm just hoping she's not setting a new standard of greed - hope that I'm wrong.....


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

r0b0d0c said:


> I'm just hoping she's not setting a new standard of greed - hope that I'm wrong.....


That's what I thought when I heard the project was called Pottermore...how can I make MORE money out of POTTER!


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

sebat said:


> That's what I thought when I heard the project was called Pottermore...how can I make MORE money out of POTTER!


LOL - I'd bet you're right! (Again, hope I'm wrong...)


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

r0b0d0c said:


> LOL - I'd bet you're right! (Again, hope I'm wrong...)


I hope we're both wrong.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I'm wondering if she's going to include the different languages? I speak/read German and I have 1-6 in German (the books are extremely expensive to buy in the US in German. The 7th book, last time I checked, cost $70 plus shipping) and I would be interested in getting them for my Kindle.


Funny, I've done the same, and have 1-6 in German, had to wait quite a bit for Feuerelch, Orden des Phoenx, and Halbblutprinz to drop in price. Actually, it has. The Taschenbuch is now less than the shipping cost ... which means around $35 US total.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

r0b0d0c said:


> No one knows (except for JKR and her publisher, at this point!), but I think it unlikely that HER prices will be any cheaper than "agency model" pricing - since she's "copublishing" her ebooks, SHE would have determined pricing via Amazon, etc. I think it most likely that she's maximizing her profit by not doing ebook distribution through the traditional Amazon/B&N/Apple route (no cut given to "the middle man"), so my worry is that, given the world-wide popularity of the Potter empire, she may charge MORE than traditional ebook bestsellers. "Fair price" is whatever the market commands! I'd pay $9.99/book - would others pay $15? $20? Maybe $150 for a 7-book series "Special Edition?"
> 
> Many have criticized the precedence that the "agency model" higher pricing set. JKR may set a whole new standard of pricing for ebook best-sellers? I'm just hoping she's not setting a new standard of greed - hope that I'm wrong.....


I have a feeling the prices will be around $9.99. Apparently the books will not have traditional DRM so a lower price will encourage more people to buy than to download them.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> We'll have to wait to register our email addresses. There's a notice on the site that there have been too many requests.


Email address entry is working correctly today, when I clicked it actually brought up the form for email entry. If you THINK you submitted email yesterday, I suggest trying again today to make sure...


----------



## Bailey Bristol (Mar 22, 2011)

Visit this video to see what J. K. Rowling is launching in October!
http://bit.ly/mwtTDD


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, it's Harry's birthday, so I went to the Pottermore site as soon as I got up -- a little after 7 EDT -- to see if I could get in on the early access.  

I gather there will be a clue daily to help you find The Magical Quill, which, of course, identifies magical children so they can be sent letters of their acceptance to Hogwarts.

Day one registration is already full. 

So, I'll try again tomorrow. . . I'm not sure when the 'day' begins. . .whether it's based on the International Date line, or, more likely, UK time, so maybe checking late this evening will work. . . . .


www.pottermore.com


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I was able to do the early registration, although they will be staggering the actual access to the site (during the Beta period.) The last message I got was telling me to expect a "Welcome" email, which could take days or weeks to arrive.

I'm often up very late on weekend nights, so I think that's how I caught the clue on time. I found it on the site at a few minutes after 4 A.M  NY time. I had checked earlier, at some point after midnight, but I don't remember exactly what time, sorry. 

The question for the first clue asked about how many types of owls are sold by Eeylops Owl Emporium. You had to multiply the answer by 49 ( a very magical 7 x 7 !) and then post that answer. It's a REALLY good idea to read the instructions, which have an example about how to post your answer, before you try to do this. (To see the instructions, click on the link about finding out more about the Magical Quill.)

I didn't have the answer right off the top of my head, but it was easy enough to find in the book. I just thought about when Harry got Hedwig which led me to Chapter 5, Diagon Alley, and the listing of 5 types of owls. 

You can't pick your own user sign-in name, but they give you a choice of 5, and you pick one. This is meant as a safety feature, so someone doesn't reveal too much personal information via their choice of a user name. I was happy with the choice I picked. It looks like you may need to do another user name choice to actually post comments on the site, so hopefully I'll like that name too.

You get a validation email which you have to click on to complete the registration. My email did not come right away, but it was there when I woke up today, several hours later. Now I have to wait for the "Welcome" email, whenever that comes, before I can actually enter the site.

So, some of you may have to turn into nightOWLS tonight, depending on your time zone, assuming the clues change at the same time each day ( and I don't know if that's the case, anyway.) Good luck everyone!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

JK Rowling has really turned me off of the series. First her whole stance on ebooks, now she's finally offering them but only through her own website. She's just... really pretentious and soured even the books I loved before for me. And yeah, Pottermore looks like a Facebook game. But just like her ebooks, she's too good to have it on Facebook so she made her own website for it.

There's a site here with some screenshots, and I'm sure a lot more if you just Google for them. http://tweeting.com/pottermore-screenshots-show-how-to-play-online-game This is just way overhyped. You'd think it was an Massively Multiplayer Online game like World of Warcraft the way they're talking about it and being all secretive with early access to a lucky few "magical children." I just hope the children who don't get picked don't get too upset at not being good enough to be used to test her little site.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

It sounds like this is the kind of thing that some people will like and others won't. Just the way it is. For myself, I'm mainly interested in getting the eBooks, and also in seeing the additional material that has been promised. (Relating to more information about the characters that isn't in the books, etc.). I don't playmultiplayer games at all on any site, so it won't bother me if this isn't a multiplayer game. The "lucky few" are one million people. Yes, it won't include everyone, but that's still an awful lot of people allowed in for BETA testing. I'm curious to see the pricing on the books, and if I think they're overpriced, that may affect my opinion, but right now I'm fine with the way this has been done.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I forgot to mention - each day, the clue will be from a different HP book, in series order. So for tonight, the question will be from the Chamber of Secrets book. You can save some time in answering by having the right book on hand when you go to the site.

Edited 11:45 to add: I just saw this comment on the Pottermore blog:



> We will also be varying the time each clue is revealed - as well as the difficulty of the clues - to give as many people as possible a chance to register for early access.


insider.potter more.com


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I went on the site at 7am and Day 2 was already closed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Me too. . . .and I was up around 9 last night. . .which would be 3 a.m. UK time, but it wasn't yet open.

I think I'll just plan on being able to register in October . . . . I hope!  I'm sure the first day it's open to all will be a zoo.  Hope they have a bajillion servers!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Me too. . . .and I was up around 9 last night. . .which would be 3 a.m. UK time, but it wasn't yet open.
> 
> I think I'll just plan on being able to register in October . . . . I hope! I'm sure the first day it's open to all will be a zoo. Hope they have a bajillion servers!


JKR can afford a bajillion servers. 

I'll just have to keep trying. I quit at 11pm last night and checked at 7am this morning.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You know. . . I woke up randomly at about 3:30 last night. . . . . .if I do that again tonight maybe I should get up and see if I can get in.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You know. . . I woke up randomly at about 3:30 last night. . . . . .if I do that again tonight maybe I should get up and see if I can get in.


The perfect motivation to get up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The perfect motivation to get up.


Well, of course, the problem is. . . I don't really _like_ to wake up randomly in the middle of the night. . . .but it does happen every so often. . . . .even for Harry Potter I'm not going to hope for it!


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Now I saw this on the Pottermore blog. This should be between 4 A.M and 8 A.M. NY time. I'm wondering if that's really the only time frame they're using, but maybe they're varying the time each day within that range?
Maybe take a nap now and then get up at 3:45 A.M.? (or your equivalent time.)

From today's Pottermore blog:
Can you give me a hint as to when the next Pottermore clue will be released?
We know that many of you waited through the night for the first two clues to be posted on Pottermore.com. Although we can't tell you exactly when the clues will be released - they will all be posted at different times - we can tell you that tomorrow's clue (Clue 3) will be posted some time between 9.00am and 1.00pm BST.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

New info on the blog _We can tell you that tomorrow's clue (Day 4) will be released between 2.00pm and 6.00pm BST._

I think that is 9am-1pm for east coast and 6-10am for west coast


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I happened to wake up at 4am this morning and went right to  the Pottermore site. It still said that Day 2 was closed. I was up until after 5am and the message never changed. Didn't get back on until 7:45 and Day 3 was closed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

8:10 a.m. (EDT) and Day 4 is not yet open. . . . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I was browsing through HELP and got this answer.

*Can I enter Pottermore as soon as I have registered?

No. After you have registered (by submitting your details and validating your registration via the email sent to you), we will send you a Welcome email letting you know that you can gain access Pottermore. Due to the number of people seeking to register, you may have to wait several weeks before receiving this email.*

Why couldn't she do this like everyone else in the world? Can we not buy the books unless we're registered?

Apparently, we can still register early after the first seven days, but then can't enter until 10/1.

*The Magical Quill early entry period runs from 31 July 2011 to 30 September 2011. During this time, you will receive a Welcome email notifying you that your account has been enabled for access to Pottermore. If you did not register during The Magical Quill period, you will be able to register after the Magical Quill promotion has closed for entry in October 2011, when the site will be open to all. Keep checking Pottermore to find out when registration is open to all.*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My understanding is that if you get in via the magical quill, you'll be able to get in soon. . . .well, relatively soon, if it might take weeks to get the email.  Sooner than October, anyway.  Or, if you register after this first week you won't be able to get in before October no matter what.  And, yeah, I'm guessing you have to be registered to buy the books.  But I don't see anywhere that's stated explicitly.  If all you're interested in are the books there's probably no really need to get in via the Quill. . . . I'm going to see if I can make it today when it opens, but I'm not going to be obsessive about it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

IT'S OPEN!!!

I was just able to register. . . .I'm HazelFeather157.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

It's open now.  Easy question, you don't need the book.

I'm BloodWillow204


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm LaviosaHawthorn39

YAY!!!

I kept forgetting to put quill at the beginning of the URL and couldn't get in. Finally remembered I'd written it down and got it right. Phew!!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I kept forgetting to put quill at the beginning of the URL and couldn't get in. Finally remembered I'd written it down and got it right. Phew!!


I knew I had the answer right and was doing a cut and paste of the address then adding the number at the end but couldn't get it to work. For some reason when I typed it in all was fine.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sebat said:


> I knew I had the answer right and was doing a cut and paste of the address then adding the number at the end but couldn't get it to work. For some reason when I typed it in all was fine.


Did you get the message that an invisibility cloak had vanished the page? That's what I got. I panicked.

BTW, if you like Tom Felton, he's in _Rise of the Planet of the Apes_.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just got my confirmation email. . .so I can now sign in, but there's really nothing to see . . .but they're not letting everyone on at once I guess.  It says I may have to wait a few weeks for my 'welcome email'.  Meanwhile. . . .thumb twiddling time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just got my confirmation email. . .so I can now sign in, but there's really nothing to see . . .but they're not letting everyone on at once I guess. It says I may have to wait a few weeks for my 'welcome email'. Meanwhile. . . .thumb twiddling time.


Haven't gotten my confirmation email and she said it would be several weeks before we get the welcome email and can get into the site.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Gertie, I wasn't getting anything.  It would blink like it loaded a page but stayed on the page with the question.  Maybe I just wasn't getting through.  

Of course, I panicked!    Bet I hit enter 10 or 12 times.  Then I started doubting my answer.    Then I was just resigned to not getting on. Calmed down and it worked just fine.  

Just got my confirmation email too!


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Congratulations all! I'm MagicKey145. What was today's question? 

I'm not sure if the eBooks will be available before October, or just the site itself. (But I'm hoping for the books as I'm about ready to start rereading!)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd be surprised if the books are available before October.  Pleasantly surprised as I'm now 'official', but still surprised.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

gdae23 said:


> Congratulations all! I'm MagicKey145. What was today's question?
> 
> I'm not sure if the eBooks will be available before October, or just the site itself. (But I'm hoping for the books as I'm about ready to start rereading!)


Today's question was how many students took part in the TriWizard Tournament. Multiply x 28.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

We got lucky today. Putting in the link with the answer was supposed to take us to the Magic Quill challenge. We got to bypass that because the link wasn't working.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I loved this quote I found on The Leaky Cauldron site, from someone who just got their validation email:



> Anyone else feel like you just got your Hogwarts letter?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

gdae23 said:


> I loved this quote I found on The Leaky Cauldron site, from someone who just got their validation email:


Yes, I kept the letter. Maybe I should print it out and frame it.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Day 5 is open.  I just got in.  Didn't really care for any of the usernames though - wish she had added a button to generate some new choices.  I'm DreamSnitch130.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Andra said:


> Day 5 is open. I just got in. Didn't really care for any of the usernames though - wish she had added a button to generate some new choices. I'm DreamSnitch130.


You know JKR. I'm lucky that I like my name. LaviosaHawthorn39


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Andra said:


> DreamSnitch130.


I think it's kind of cute.

I like mine.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Have you received your confirmation email yet (to verify the account, not to access the site)?  I haven't (I just got in today), and I'm started to get worried.  It's really pretty sad that I'm worried about a HP site (at my age especially) - I put it down to feeling sick from a bad summer cold 

BTW, if I do ever get in, I'm RoseSilver131

ETA - and, true to form, my email arrived mere seconds after I posted this


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tlrowley said:


> Have you received your confirmation email yet (to verify the account, not to access the site)? I haven't (I just got in today), and I'm started to get worried. It's really pretty sad that I'm worried about a HP site (at my age especially) - I put it down to feeling sick from a bad summer cold
> 
> BTW, if I do ever get in, I'm RoseSilver131


Have you checked your spam folder?

I got my validation email a few hours after I registered.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . .the validation email comes pretty quick. . . . .but they said it might be several weeks for the 'welcome email'.  I guess they don't want everyone jumping in at once and crashing things!


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

In case you'd like to see all the clues and answers in one place, it turns out the Pottermore registration has its own Wiki entry!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pottermore


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm PixieSpell82 - the other choices were yucky  

I got my validation letter and did that now to wait on my welcome email - hey I'm so bad I took a screen shot of the page that Showed me my Pottermore username.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

rho said:


> I'm PixieSpell82 - the other choices were yucky
> 
> I got my validation letter and did that now to wait on my welcome email - *hey I'm so bad I took a screen shot of the page that Showed me my Pottermore username.*


I did that, too - just in case there was a problem with my registration!! That's my story, and I'm sticking to it!!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

rho said:


> I got my validation letter and did that now to wait on my welcome email - hey I'm so bad I took a screen shot of the page that Showed me my Pottermore username.


That's why I posted my name here! I'd never remember it otherwise and I'm sure I'll pitch the scrap of paper that it's written on before I get that welcome letter.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sebat said:


> That's why I posted my name here! I'd never remember it otherwise and I'm sure I'll pitch the scrap of paper that it's written on before I get that welcome letter.


I'm putting everyone's names in a special book just in case we might run across each other with five million people logged in.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

If anyone is still trying to get on, this might help -



insider.pottermore.com said:


> *UPDATED: So far, all the clues have appeared in the early hours of the morning in my time zone. Will this continue for the remainder of The Magical Quill challenge?*
> We know that Harry Potter fans around the world are taking part in the challenge, so we will be varying the times that the clues are revealed. We can tell you that tomorrow's clue (Day 6) will be released between 1:30pm and 4.00pm BST, and the final clue (Day 7) will be released between 12:30am and 3:00am BST on Saturday 6 August.


I used similar info to get registered today.

Another hint - if you can't find the quill, make sure your adblocker is disabled - today's quill was in a banner ad at the top of the screen.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

When they set the times, that apparently doesn't mean that the clue will be released at the beginning of that time frame. The first day I knew what time it was going to be was at 4am. I just happened to wake up at 4am and stayed up until 5am. It was released a little after 5am. 

I got lucky on day 4 and got in just before it closed.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry, I thought that was clear.  The Day 6/7 clue will go live sometime within that window.  It will only remain live until all the spots for the day are filled.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm putting everyone's names in a special book just in case we might run across each other with five million people logged in.


Oh, I thought that was so I could go to you if I forgot my name!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sebat said:


> Oh, I thought that was so I could go to you if I forgot my name!


LOL! It's good to know Gertie's taking care of all of us. . . .of course, we still have to remember our passwords. . . . oh! wait! I can get my browser to do that!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> LOL! It's good to know Gertie's taking care of all of us. . . .of course, we still have to remember our passwords. . . . oh! wait! I can get my browser to do that!


Just don't go to the "how to remember you password" thread and post it there.


----------



## jsmclean (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm so glad so many other people here are excited about this--I didn't see this thread till now and it made me so happy!  

/geek-out


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sebat said:


> Oh, I thought that was so I could go to you if I forgot my name!


Oh ... yes ... right ... of course. That's what I meant all along.



Ann in Arlington said:


> LOL! It's good to know Gertie's taking care of all of us. . . .of course, we still have to remember our passwords. . . . oh! wait! I can get my browser to do that!


Password ... yes ... now what was that? I know I wrote it down somewhere.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Oh ... yes ... right ... of course. That's what I meant all along.
> 
> Password ... yes ... now what was that? I know I wrote it down somewhere.


It's funny . . . they've got all the 'child safe' stuff on the site to protect kids. . . .how about some support for us old biddies who suffer from CRS. . . . . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's funny . . . they've got all the 'child safe' stuff on the site to protect kids. . . .how about some support for us old biddies who suffer from CRS. . . . . .


I'll second that.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's funny . . . they've got all the 'child safe' stuff on the site to protect kids. . . .how about some support for us old biddies who suffer from CRS. . . . . .


CRS?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> CRS?


*C*an't *R*emember . . . .well, let's say "*S*tuff". . .though sometimes another word is used.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

The site is open now. I just got in and got registered! My name is MarauderDraconis159....best of the choices given....


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

I just got in  
username MirrorEcho181


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I got in too. FlooThestral6

_edited: I don't think it's appropriate to post the link for others. sorry.  _


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

My list of names is getting longer. Congratulations to everyone who got in.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks folks - I'm in (well, waiting for the confirmation email) RiverSickle188

edited: Got my email


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Just when I thought I'd have to wait till October, I've managed to get in.    Still waiting for my validation email - though I understand there's not much to see yet, even when you can log in?

I'm HazelPurple76 - it could be worse I suppose!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, I'm HazelFeather157!  Do you suppose we're related?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hey, I'm HazelFeather157! Do you suppose we're related?


We must be! Or maybe we're on the same quidditch team? 

Go the Hazels!!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

According to my validation email and the notice you see when you first sign in, there are going to be a million early registrants, who they want to help put the finishing touches to Pottermore - it doesn't say how - but they're sending out the welcome emails over the course of several weeks in order that all one million don't try accessing the Beta site at the same time.

Let's hope they're planning on more pwerful servers for the Alpha site, because if Pottermore can't handle a million simultaneous logins, I forsee trouble and much frustration come October!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Last night when I told my husband that I'd gotten in, he asked why I hadn't signed him up too.    He's the last person I thought would be interested in playing at Pottermore.  I managed to get him in today! His name is FlameMarauder186.

Gertie, if you want to put him in the list he's signed up on KB too.  I think he's only posted 2 or 3 times.  He's name on KB is Drath.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sebat said:


> Last night when I told my husband that I'd gotten in, he asked why I hadn't signed him up too.  He's the last person I thought would be interested in playing at Pottermore. I managed to get him in today! His name is FlameMarauder186.
> 
> Gertie, if you want to put him in the list he's signed up on KB too. I think he's only posted 2 or 3 times. He's name on KB is Drath.


Oooh, what a manly name. Yes, I put him on the list.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Oooh, what a manly name.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

its open now I just got in I'm UnicornQueen 120

how long to you wait for the validation email?

tessa


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tessa said:


> its open now I just got in I'm Unicorn Queen 120
> 
> how long to you wait for the validation email?
> 
> tessa


Nice one. I got mine in a couple of hours.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm in!!! Yay!!! I'm MidnightCloak110!!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

RiddleMeThis said:


> I'm in!!! Yay!!! I'm MidnightCloak110!!!!


Congrats!


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Missed being able to sign up for this by a couple hours  

Somehow I missed the announcement and just read about the site and e-books release! Can't wait for the e-books - I'm one of "those" that has all the hardbacks but I'll still be the e-books  

Just wish the books would be released early - it would make that long long long long international flight in Sept so much shorter


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I got in this morning, but am still waiting for my validation e-mail.  I checked my trash and it's not there.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Casse said:


> Missed being able to sign up for this by a couple hours
> 
> Somehow I missed the announcement and just read about the site and e-books release! Can't wait for the e-books - I'm one of "those" that has all the hardbacks but I'll still be the e-books
> 
> Just wish the books would be released early - it would make that long long long long international flight in Sept so much shorter


I'll have a boatload of Nero Wolfe books to read between now and then. The last of them are being released this month.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

mom2karen said:


> I got in this morning, but am still waiting for my validation e-mail. I checked my trash and it's not there.


That's odd. I got mine about 40 minutes after I got in this morning.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Well I'm validated!!    


tessa


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, early registration is officially closed. . . . now we just wait for our Hogwarts (aka Welcome) letter.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Just got this email from Pottermore:-



> We're really excited to confirm that you are one of the lucky people selected for early entry into Pottermore, ahead of when it is open-to-all in October, to help us add finishing touches!
> 
> We will activate your account between mid-August and the end of September, so keep checking your inbox for our Welcome email. When this arrives you will be able to enter Pottermore. In the meantime, you can check the Pottermore Insider for all the latest news, updates and announcements.
> 
> We look forward to welcoming you to Pottermore.


I presume everyone who managed to register last week will get the same message but knowing my luck it'll be Sep 30 before I get my Welcome email.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Got the same email this morning.  I'll have to wait for a break to check out the "insider".


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Just got this email from Pottermore:-
> 
> I presume everyone who managed to register last week will get the same message but knowing my luck it'll be Sep 30 before I get my Welcome email.


That's different from the one I got. Sounds like you're one of those who will be allowed to help build the site.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That's different from the one I got. Sounds like you're one of those who will be allowed to help build the site.


I'm sure yours is coming. I got mine yesterday and hubby got his today.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I got my welcome letter today too yay!  You get 2 letters - the validation (I think that was what it was called) the day you get in and the welcome letter came maybe a week later...


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

rho said:


> I got my welcome letter today too yay! You get 2 letters - the validation (I think that was what it was called) the day you get in and the welcome letter came maybe a week later...


Sounds like we're getting 3 letters. The third will be an email telling us when our account has been activated. The second was more like an "acceptance" letter, telling us to expect the third in the next few weeks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sebat said:


> I'm sure yours is coming. I got mine yesterday and hubby got his today.


Not yet and I even checked my spam folder. I got in on Day 4 and I think you were all ahead of me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep. I got it too.

It was like thinking my Hogwarts letter had arrived and finding out it was a Howler instead. 

Well. . . maybe not quite _that_ bad.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Not yet and I even checked my spam folder. I got in on Day 4 and I think you were all ahead of me.


I got mine this morning too. I got in on Day 6. Hopefully yours is on it's way...maybe your owl is just site-seeing on the way and will eventually get there!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> I got mine this morning too. I got in on Day 6. Hopefully yours is on it's way...maybe your owl is just site-seeing on the way and will eventually get there!


No doubt Errol is bringing my letter.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Errol finally landed in my corn flakes with my welcome letter this morning. Whew!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Errol finally landed in my corn flakes with my welcome letter this morning. Whew!


Did you get the actual Welcome letter or the letter saying you'd been picked for early entry and you get your Welcome letter before the end of September?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Did you get the actual Welcome letter or the letter saying you'd been picked for early entry and you get your Welcome letter before the end of September?


The latter. I've been picked for early entry. There was a link to the Pottermore Insider which wasn't much of anything.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . .I'm not getting the point of these notices. . . I assumed we got early entry by getting the magical quill. . .that allowed us to register. . . . I guess these are just to let us know we've not been forgotten.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I just received the email telling me I can now access Pottermore. But I'm stuck at work, and can't access it here, so won't be able to go on until this evening - bummer! Looking forward to it though. For the record, I got in on Day 1 of the registration, and received that other email last weekend. (The one telling me that I wasn't forgotten.) Today's email mentions that early users will be asked to complete a few surveys to give feedback and help further shape the site. Sounds reasonable.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So you're the first to get your Hogwarts letter!  Good for you!


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, the first one to post about it anyway! (I suspect some others may have received their letters and are too busy exploring Pottermore to post here yet!)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Yay for you. That was pretty quick. Now we can obsessively check our inboxes for an owl.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, just got my first taste of Pottermore. It was fun, and somewhat addicting. I'm still not sure how everything works, but I guess I'll figure it out as I go along. The basic idea is to go through each chapter of the story, with some nice graphics and tidbits of information. Some of it is new material from JKR, but most is refresher material. Some people seem to have been sorted into houses, although so far I don't know how that occurs. My impression is that it won't happen until you get up to the point in the story where Harry is sorted, but that's just a guess. 

I went through chapter three tonight, and will hopefully go further tomorrow evening. There are some interactive parts in each scene, and several hidden objects to find along the way. When you're in the scenes, try clicking around on things to get bigger views, and to see some animated parts. I clicked several times on the put-outer (deluminator) scene, just to see the lights going out! 

I left a few comments but didn't add anyone as a friend yet. I know some people have listed their Pottermore names in this thread, so maybe post again here to let people know if it's ok to add you as a friend. I'm fine with it if anyone wants to add me, and my Pottermore name is MagicKey145.

I'm interested in hearing everyone else's comments as you get on the site, so I hope you'll post here.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

gdae23 said:


> I left a few comments but didn't add anyone as a friend yet. I know some people have listed their Pottermore names in this thread, so maybe post again here to let people know if it's ok to add you as a friend. I'm fine with it if anyone wants to add me, and my Pottermore name is MagicKey145.


You're on my list.



> I'm interested in hearing everyone else's comments as you get on the site, so I hope you'll post here.


As soon as I get my Welcome mail.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

I just saw this and thought it was completely hilarious:


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> I just saw this and thought it was completely hilarious:


First ... he should know her name. Then ... the bow and the axe might help.

Too cute.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

A bit of a Pottermore update: After a few more days exploring the site, I've gotten up to the beginning of chapter 8. Along the way I've acquired a pet (a ginger cat), a wand (Ash wood, unicorn hair) and been sorted into Ravenclaw. When reading the books, this was the house I thought I'd end up in if sorted, so I will very subjectively say that the Pottermore Sorting ceremony is spot on. Some people did comment that they were given a choice between two houses after answering a series of sorting questions. I guess that happens if the answers are very split, but it sounds like most people, myself included, simply got their assignments. I'm quite satisfied with mine.

I posted earlier that Pottermore contains some tidbits of new information. I take that back - there's a huge amount of new information! Although I've gotten to chapter 8, I still haven't read all the extra material in chapters 5,6,7, and I've now been going back and forth. I've already spent at least 2 hours in chapter 5 (Diagon Alley). There's an extensive discussion of wand wood and other wand lore, and of course, you need to buy all the items on your shopping list that you'll need to start at Hogwarts. 

Last night I spent quite a while attempting my first potions. I successfully did the practice potion after 5-6 attempts, but still haven't succeeded in doing another one I've been attempting. I get a little farther with each attempt though. You have to read the instructions carefully, move items around in precise quantities, click certain things just the right amount and do it all before the hour glass timer runs out. On my last attempt, I basically had everything but I was a little too late in finishing and couldn't fit in the last step. It really makes you relate to the characters in the books and the difficulties they had in Potions class. Oh, and I managed to  completely destroy my first cauldron by overheating it, and had to buy a new one!

I was a bit concerned when I first heard about Pottermore that it would really be a commercial enterprise in disguise, to keep the franchise going so people would continue to spend money on HP products. I've changed my mind, because I'm increasingly more and more impressed by how much work was put into the site. One of the things I most loved about the HP books was the incredible attention to detail, and the site is the same way. There are so many things to look at and do already, that it’s taking a long time to move forward in the chapters. Now I understand why the online material for each book will be coming out slowly. Even after I go through all the chapters for Book One, I expect I'll want to go through again because I'm sure I won't get to everything. 

Anyway, just some thoughts about the site, and I hope everyone else finds it equally enjoyable.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

That sounds wonderful. Another excuse not to do what I'm supposed to be doing!!


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes, exactly!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the update!  It does sound wonderful!  You're killing me though because I want to play too!!!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Good grief.  All I want to do is buy the ebooks. 

I just hope when they eventually tell us the price, it isn't going to be one of those 'You've got to be kidding me' moments.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

gdae23 said:


> A bit of a Pottermore update: After a few more days exploring the site, I've gotten up to the beginning of chapter 8. Along the way I've acquired a pet (a ginger cat), a wand (Ash wood, unicorn hair) and been sorted into Ravenclaw. When reading the books, this was the house I thought I'd end up in if sorted, so I will very subjectively say that the Pottermore Sorting ceremony is spot on. Some people did comment that they were given a choice between two houses after answering a series of sorting questions. I guess that happens if the answers are very split, but it sounds like most people, myself included, simply got their assignments. I'm quite satisfied with mine.
> 
> I posted earlier that Pottermore contains some tidbits of new information. I take that back - there's a huge amount of new information! Although I've gotten to chapter 8, I still haven't read all the extra material in chapters 5,6,7, and I've now been going back and forth. I've already spent at least 2 hours in chapter 5 (Diagon Alley). There's an extensive discussion of wand wood and other wand lore, and of course, you need to buy all the items on your shopping list that you'll need to start at Hogwarts.
> 
> ...


That sounds intense!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I want my Hogwarts letter!    I'm beginning to wonder if they've decided I'm a squib!  



(As IF I have time to play . . . but still. . . . .  )


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

> I'm beginning to wonder if they've decided I'm a squib!


Impossible! If you were a squib, you would never have gotten your Hogwarts letter in the first place. I think entry's just being staggered so as not to crash the site, with too many people on the same page at the same time. Sometimes when I try to log in, I get a message that the site is too busy, and I need to wait a bit. According to the blog, they also want time to gather people's comments to help shape the site. And all the comments are being moderated, to protect children, and are actually posted after a delay. So there's a lot going on behind the scenes. I think all this accounts for the delays in giving people initial access.


----------



## Tigress780 (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm in!!! I just received my email saying my account was ready. My username is PumpkinRook173 if any one cares to add me. Off to take a look at Pottermore now...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tigress780 said:


> I'm in!!! I just received my email saying my account was ready. My username is PumpkinRook173 if any one cares to add me. Off to take a look at Pottermore now...


Congratulations. I put you on my list.

Haven't gotten my letter yet <sigh>


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats, PumpkinRook173. I just sent you a Pottermore friend request (I'm MagicKey145. )It's great to have company there, and I hope youre enjoying it so far. 

I'm temporarily unable to do much on the site, as my old and already ill main computer has finally crashed. Not unexpected, and as usual I procrastinated even though I knew it was long overdue for me to buy a new one. So I'm in the process of doing that now, but it may take a while to get back to normal. I can access Pottermore to some degree on the iPad, but without flash, I can't really do all the fun parts. I got up to chapter 9 before the crash, and after many attempts, did complete a potion, but more Pottermore will have to wait a bit now.


----------



## ronvitale (Mar 11, 2011)

My wife and I were able to get invites into Pottermore, but neither of us have received our letters yet. I'm really curious to see what the website is going to be like. I have seen a few screenshots of what to expect and it looks amazing, but I have to admit: With work, family, writing and all the other stuff I have going on, I really am only interesting in reading the books on my Kindle. I don't have a ton of free time and although it might look really cool to see all sorts of neat stuff on the website, I'm really interested in reading the books again without having to lug around those heavy hard backs. I'd also be interested in reading new material (back stories to characters and the like).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Still waiting for my letter as well.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Still waiting for my letter as well.


Impatiently. I check my mail more often than I check KDP and that's saying something.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I just went back through this thread and sent friend requests to everyone that has listed their names to this point.  I'm BloodWillow 204.  

Gertie...You were the only one I couldn't find.  I did a cut and paste of all names, are you sure yours was listed correctly?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sebat said:


> I just went back through this thread and sent friend requests to everyone that has listed their names to this point. I'm BloodWillow 204.
> 
> Gertie...You were the only one I couldn't find. I did a cut and paste of all names, are you sure yours was listed correctly?


I'm LeviosaHawthorn39. Is that the name you used?

I still haven't gotten my letter


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm LeviosaHawthorn39. Is that the name you used?
> 
> I still haven't gotten my letter


Okay...request sent...you've got a typo in Reply #142 spelled it with an "a" instead of an "e". That's where I copied and pasted your name from.
*Don't panic, you are in the Pottermore system.*


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sebat said:


> Okay...request sent...you've got a typo in Reply #142 spelled it with an "a" instead of an "e". That's where I copied and pasted your name from.
> *Don't panic, you are in the Pottermore system.*


Thank you. I can breathe again.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Could somebody invite me?  Please?  Pretty please?  Accio Pottermore invitation!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I just got in late last night. So far, it's really glitchy. They've got a lot of work to do before it opens to the public in October.



DYB said:


> Could somebody invite me? Please? Pretty please? Accio Pottermore invitation!


Did you get in on the early beta test admission? If so, I'll send you a friend request but I need your Pottermore name. Otherwise, you'll have to wait until October because there's no way to invite people in early.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

sebat said:


> I just got in late last night. So far, it's really glitchy. They've got a lot of work to do before it opens to the public in October.
> 
> Did you get in on the early beta test admission? If so, I'll send you a friend request but I need your Pottermore name. Otherwise, you'll have to wait until October because there's no way to invite people in early.


I've never heard of an early beta test admission! So my guess is...no.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

DYB said:


> I've never heard of an early beta test admission! So my guess is...no.


Even some of us who got early admission haven't gotten our final letter yet. It's only a couple of weeks until the site is open to all and it will be jammed.


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

I completely forgot - I signed dd up and I know she was excited that she got "in"  but now I have no idea what that meant!

must find her and find out!


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

BloodWillow204 - Just replied to your friend request. 

PumpkinRook173 - Thanks for the London postcard!

I still am without a main computer (new one is on order and due by 9//19) (hopefully), so I still can't do much in Pottermore. One thing I couldn't find was a way to send or return a message to a friend within the Pottermore site. It seems like there should be a way. I only have partial access using the iPad, so maybe I'm just not seeing it.

Anyway, have fun, everyone!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm still waiting for my Hogwarts letter too. . . . .


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm still waiting for my Hogwarts letter too. . . . .


Me too.... 

I'm thinking I won't get in much before the site opens to everyone. I got in on the 6th day, so I'm sure I'm going to be towards the end of people getting their letters.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Haven't received my letter either. I'm almost hoping I'm in one of the last batches - I really don't have a lot of time to spend on the site right now. 

I read the Pottermore Insider last week, and they said that they would be sending out letters more frequently now.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I haven't spent much time on it.  I just got to Diagon Alley and I'm trying to find my school list.  I'm hoping this is where it starts getting interesting because the first four chapters were kind of boring.  I can see where it would be a great companion to the books and I will start over and go through them together once I get my ebooks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

_*I got my Hogwarts letter!  *_

Now to find some time to go explore!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> _*I got my Hogwarts letter!  *_
> 
> Now to find some time to go explore!


YAY!! Then I should be getting mine soon. I hope to start up my HP Book Club at the school again this year. All that new material will be great for the kids.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't have mine yet either


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Um. . . which of you is BloodWillow who wants to be my friend?  Just so I know, you understand.   I want to know what anonymous person here is the anonymous person there.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Um. . . which of you is BloodWillow who wants to be my friend? Just so I know, you understand.  I want to know what anonymous person here is the anonymous person there.


That's me...I sent requests to everyone who listed their name here.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

'kay. . . .I'll be your friend 

Nevermind. . . it just crashed   All I wanted to do was go shopping!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> 'kay. . . .I'll be your friend
> 
> Nevermind. . . it just crashed  All I wanted to do was go shopping!


Yeah...that's why I'm back too. Was in the process of trying to learn how to make a potion. I failed miserably.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

All I wanted to do was reread the books......this is all taking too long and is too complicated......


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, it's all still in 'beta' stage. . . . I expect when it opens for real to anyone it will be less complicated.  I expect there'll be a pretty obvious link for people who just want to buy the books.

There have been some interesting little tidbids. . . .like how the publisher informed her that all measurements would be changed to metric as it's the 'rule of the land'. . . but she put her foot down and explained that Wizards don't use metric.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

My early registration using my yahoo account never went through so I have to wait until October.  However, I need some help from Potter fans.  I sent my 11yo an acceptance letter to Hogwarts Correspondence school and am sending her a few owls a week with information and assignments, but I need some names for the Professors of the following classes...  

Herbology 
Potions and Magical Mixtures (chemistry and cooking)
Care and Feeding of Magical Creatures

Suggestions? I'm trying not to use many names from the HP books, although Professor McGonagall is Headmaster.  I have Professor Scripsi for Quills and Magical Writing.  

I also need to name the head of Ravenclaw since she was sorted into that house.  I guess I should have names for the rest of the houses too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mom2karen said:


> My early registration using my yahoo account never went through so I have to wait until October. However, I need some help from Potter fans. I sent my 11yo an acceptance letter to Hogwarts Correspondence school and am sending her a few owls a week with information and assignments, but I need some names for the Professors of the following classes...
> 
> Herbology
> Potions and Magical Mixtures (chemistry and cooking)
> ...


Herbology - Professor Lily Pad
Potions - Professor Gordon Ramsay
Care and Feeding of Magical Creatures - Professor Zoo Bama Foo



> I also need to name the head of Ravenclaw since she was sorted into that house. I guess I should have names for the rest of the houses too.


Professor Sherman Peabody


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

LOL  Those names would make Karen laugh, but I'm trying to be more subtle.  I decided on Professor Virens for herbology.  Using the latin word for green seemed appropriate.  It will be interesting to see if she makes the connection while studying plants this year since virens is often used in plant names.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

One more week until 10/1. So much for early entry.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> One more week until 10/1. So much for early entry.


I waiting outside the gate with ya.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> I waiting outside the gate with ya.


Thanks. Now I don't feel so lonely.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Me too


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I got my new compouter, but have only been able to get on Pottermore once so far. The other times I've tried, it's been down for maintenance. Maybe that's why entry for more people has been held up. 

I wonder how they'll handle the likely immediate demand for the eBooks when they become available. Seems like that would instantly crash the servers.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> One more week until 10/1. So much for early entry.


Me too - I was actually dreading reading this and seeing lots more folks got in while I wait lol


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'M IN AND IT'S POTTER PARTY TIME


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'M IN AND IT'S POTTER PARTY TIME


Bbbbut I'm still out here in the rain...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> Bbbbut I'm still out here in the rain...


I'm saving you a seat and a goblet of pumpkin juice in the Great Hall. 

I sent friend requests to everyone except I must have gotten one wrong. PumpkinRook183 where are you?


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


>


There's something SO wrong about this!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sebat said:


> There's something SO wrong about this!


I know. How about this one?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I think my owl must have gotten lost.  

At this rate I'll still be waiting for my 'early' pass when it opens to the world next Saturday.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie. . . .I'm a bit worried about you. . . . .

Is someone here StoneHowl?  or ScarletGlow?  Have you sent HazelFeather friend requests?

I've been on a few times. . . it doesn't work great on my tablet, but might just be the whole site is slow.  And I've gotten kicked out a couple of times.

I was sorted into Slytherin, and I got a Siamese cat for my pet.  My wand is redwood and unicorn, 10 3/4 inches, unyielding.  I should play more but I don't have too much time!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> I think my owl must have gotten lost.
> 
> At this rate I'll still be waiting for my 'early' pass when it opens to the world next Saturday.


I was moaning about that very thing just yesterday. Maybe that's what it takes. You know, the squeaky wheel and all.



Ann in Arlington said:


> Gertie. . . .I'm a bit worried about you. . . . .


Well, things have been a bit ... _strange _... lately.



> Is someone here StoneHowl? or ScarletGlow? Have you sent HazelFeather friend requests?


I sent out friend requests to everyone on the list except one that couldn't be found. PumpkinRook183



> I've been on a few times. . . it doesn't work great on my tablet, but might just be the whole site is slow. And I've gotten kicked out a couple of times.
> 
> I was sorted into Slytherin, and I got a Siamese cat for my pet. My wand is redwood and unicorn, 10 3/4 inches, unyielding. I should play more but I don't have too much time!


I was only on for a few minutes last night. I couldn't find where to get sorted and I couldn't get past the first chapter. I'll figure it out when I have more time.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I know. How about this one?


Thanks, I now have coffee on my computer screen!!! 



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I couldn't find where to get sorted and I couldn't get past the first chapter. I'll figure it out when I have more time.


When you get to the point in the story where the kids get sorted, you will be too.

I've just been jumping around and looking at things. When I get my ebooks then I'll read it along with the notes. I think that will make it more interesting.

At this point, I'm not very impressed with the interactive part. I can't brew a potion without melting my pot. I'm hoping that's just a glitch at the moment. I'm doing exactly what it says to do. I did the practice one correctly the first time and now I can't do it at all. I'm pretty good at spells but they haven't opened dueling to make that fun.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sebat said:


> Thanks, I now have coffee on my computer screen!!!


Glad you enjoyed it!



> When you get to the point in the story where the kids get sorted, you will be too.
> 
> I've just been jumping around and looking at things. When I get my ebooks then I'll read it along with the notes. I think that will make it more interesting.
> 
> At this point, I'm not very impressed with the interactive part. I can't brew a potion without melting my pot. I'm hoping that's just a glitch at the moment. I'm doing exactly what it says to do. I did the practice one correctly the first time and now I can't do it at all. I'm pretty good at spells but they haven't opened dueling to make that fun.


Can't wait to have some time to explore further. Not today, though. too much family stuff going on.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> Bbbbut I'm still out here in the rain...


I'll wait with you...I'm still out in the rain waiting as well!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> I'll wait with you...I'm still out in the rain waiting as well!


Yippie! A few more folks and maybe we can plan a flash mob performance.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Im still outside waiting!!!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm in! Will explore more tomorrow.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

rho said:


> I'm in! Will explore more tomorrow.


YAY!!!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I GOT MY LETTER!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Andra said:


> I GOT MY LETTER!!!


YAy!!! Look for your friend requests.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

My Owl arrived this morning! I'm RiverSickle188


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> My Owl arrived this morning! I'm RiverSickle188


Fantastic! I sent you a friend request.

I'm up to Chapter 5 and have collected a few things for my trunk. Haven't been sorted yet.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I got my notice last night, but when trying to get in it said it was too busy and I couldn't enter. Won't have time to play until later today, so hopefully I can get in then!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Is it open now?


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I've kind of been speeding through it - I wanted to be sorted!!!
The look is pretty good and the new information from JKR is great, but the controls are kind of clunky and it looks like it's all flash-based (NOT a fan of flash).
Has anyone used the navigation circles at the top of the screen to go back to Diagon Alley or Gringotts or whatever?  Once I get there I can't figure out how to get back to where I was without having to go back through everything.  There has to be something that I am missing and it's probably going to be a "duh" moment...
I also kept getting kicked off.  I know it's a Beta site, but if they didn't allow for the beta testers, can you imagine how bogged down it's going to be when they first open it up to the whole world  I hope their production system is WAY more robust than their test environment.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Buttercup, you had to sign up early in August for Beta entry. . . .that's what people are talking about now.  The site opens to the general public in October. . . . .


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Ann, that's what I thought but seeing talk of people just getting their letter got me a bit excited.  Can't check myself from work as that site is blocked


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Won't have time to play until tonight but I'm in!!!!!!!!!!!! My name is MidnightCloak110


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Good grief...at this rate I'm never going to get in before the rest of the people! Every time I go to the site to sign-in it says it is overwhelmed and to check back later! I wasn't really surprised that happened last night, but I thought today during the day may be better....not.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Well I finally got in, but I'm having the same problems as KindleGirl. If they still can't handle the traffic with the numbers restricted, it doesn't bode well for when it goes 'live' next week, does it?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

RiddleMeThis said:


> I'm in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Won't have time to play until tonight but I'm in!!!!!!!!!!!! My name is MidnightCloak110


I sent you a friend request. I'm LeviosaHawthorn39.



Andra said:


> I've kind of been speeding through it - I wanted to be sorted!!!
> The look is pretty good and the new information from JKR is great, but the controls are kind of clunky and it looks like it's all flash-based (NOT a fan of flash).
> Has anyone used the navigation circles at the top of the screen to go back to Diagon Alley or Gringotts or whatever? Once I get there I can't figure out how to get back to where I was without having to go back through everything. There has to be something that I am missing and it's probably going to be a "duh" moment...
> I also kept getting kicked off. I know it's a Beta site, but if they didn't allow for the beta testers, can you imagine how bogged down it's going to be when they first open it up to the whole world I hope their production system is WAY more robust than their test environment.


It isn't really user friendly and there's not much to see or do in any of the rooms.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

They haven't said they go live Oct 1, just "October", so they still have the whole month. That said, yeah, they really need to do some work on the server load.
This morning I got through the first 3 areas, sent or responded to friend request (if your name was posted in this thread, I've sent an invite.) But haven't been able to get in this afternoon to try anything else.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok, I finally got into the site (been kicked out once though due to the heavy load), but at the risk of sounding stupid...what am I supposed to do? I thought I was supposed to find stuff but it's not letting me do anything. I've been clicking all over and once in a while it comes up with something different on the screen, but I'm not quite sure how I am supposed to move along.  Off to play some more....till I get booted out again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> Ok, I finally got into the site (been kicked out once though due to the heavy load), but at the risk of sounding stupid...what am I supposed to do? I thought I was supposed to find stuff but it's not letting me do anything. I've been clicking all over and once in a while it comes up with something different on the screen, but I'm not quite sure how I am supposed to move along. Off to play some more....till I get booted out again.


I didn't find anything until Ch. 3, I think. The other problem I had is getting from one chapter to the next. Took several tries to get from Ch 1 to Ch 2 and the same with Ch 2 to Ch 3.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's an announcement.

http://www.hypable.com/harry-potter/2011/09/27/all-pottermore-welcome-e-mails-are-now-out/


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I am having the same problems you all are having. I can't get in because of the sever. Sigh.....soon....


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I gave up on Pottermore last night as I kept getting thrown out every couple of minutes because of the traffic overload. I decided to give it a go this morning as being in the UK, that means most of you in the US (who I suspect make up the majority of users) would be tucked up in your beds! Sure enough I was able to get on with no problems this time - then I got to Chapter 5 - arriving at Diagon Alley - it's locked! When I try move on into the chapter, I get a message saying "Be patient, this page will be unlocked very soon. Parts of the experience are locked so the story is not spoiled for you". _What?! _

I'm seriously bored with it now. All I want to do is buy the ?*@*?!* e-books. The site seems to be aimed at people who are already big fans. I'm not, since I've never read the books, only seen a couple of the films. I _could_ be, if I only could buy the e-books. They'd just better not be some ridiculous price. Bad enough that we can't buy them directly from Amazon - anyone like me with more than one Kindle / device won't be able to keep them synced.

Well, don't I sound irritable? Well I am, all this palaver just to buy a book. Bah, humbug!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Heh, I logged on before work, saw some friend approvals and then got kicked out as soon as I tried going to Chapter 1. This was 6:15 ET. Got to work, logged in on my laptop, saw that I had actually completed Chapter 1 and got kicked out as soon as I found the alarm clock in Chapter 2.1. 

I like to think I'm a big fan, but not a super fan, if you get what I mean...so I wouldn't mind exploring the site more, but I just really want the books as well Lin.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, I gave up yesterday too. Even when I wasn't getting kicked out it was taking forever to move to the next thing. Maybe someday it will slow down enough to actually do something...so far I haven't seen anything terribly exciting, but I'm not all that far along yet either.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> I gave up on Pottermore last night as I kept getting thrown out every couple of minutes because of the traffic overload. I decided to give it a go this morning as being in the UK, that means most of you in the US (who I suspect make up the majority of users) would be tucked up in your beds! Sure enough I was able to get on with no problems this time - then I got to Chapter 5 - arriving at Diagon Alley - it's locked! When I try move on into the chapter, I get a message saying "Be patient, this page will be unlocked very soon. Parts of the experience are locked so the story is not spoiled for you". _What?! _
> 
> I'm seriously bored with it now. All I want to do is buy the ?*@*?!* e-books. The site seems to be aimed at people who are already big fans. I'm not, since I've never read the books, only seen a couple of the films. I _could_ be, if I only could buy the e-books. They'd just better not be some ridiculous price. Bad enough that we can't buy them directly from Amazon - anyone like me with more than one Kindle / device won't be able to keep them synced.
> 
> Well, don't I sound irritable? Well I am, all this palaver just to buy a book. Bah, humbug!


Yup, just got locked out on Ch. 5, too. Got that same message. I though maybe I had to pick up something in Diagon Alley and I zoomed in to Gringotts. There seemed to be something red on the steps but I couldn't pick it up.

I want to get sorted but we can't get sorted until Harry does.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yup, just got locked out on Ch. 5, too. Got that same message. I though maybe I had to pick up something in Diagon Alley and I zoomed in to Gringotts. There seemed to be something red on the steps but I couldn't pick it up.
> 
> I want to get sorted but we can't get sorted until Harry does.


I figured it out - you have to collect the shopping list - it's on the cobbles about dead centre of the street.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

And the feedback button is a disappointment - there is no place to write in comments. At least not on the one that I filled out.
Honestly, I think they tried to do too much and didn't really think about HOW people could move around easily. I don't think it's anywhere near being ready to move from beta - I hope they take all of October and do it right.

And YES, I want the ebooks


Spoiler



dammit


!! I would like all 7 of them in one volume with the table of contents and chapter links, but I think I read somewhere that they will be coming out one at a time, kind of like the Robert Jordan books - sheesh!!! I hope I am wrong because I haven't read the series over since _Deathly Hallows_ came out. I am spoiled and don't want to lug the printed copies around - even the paperback are rather unwieldly.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> I figured it out - you have to collect the shopping list - it's on the cobbles about dead centre of the street.


Got it. Thanks. Just zoom in until the last witch on the right moves aside. It's there beside her. I'm opening my account at Gringotts right now.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Just got to the Sorting Hat, a video with JK Rowling popped up and then the site crashed. So <crossing fingers>, I can get sorted the next time I can get in.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Pottermore Insider has been updated:

Highlights: 


> When will the Pottermore Shop be open?
> 
> As our first priority is to get as many people onto the site as possible, we have decided to open the shop in the first half of 2012.
> 
> We will keep you updated with news about the Pottermore Shop here on the blog over the next few months.


Seriously? Does this mean we have to wait until 2012 to buy the books?!



> I'm not in the Beta. When will Pottermore be available to me?
> 
> We expect to open registration to everyone from the end of October. Registering means that you'll be able to create a Pottermore account and select a username. You won't have immediate access to the site as we'll be enabling people in phases.
> 
> Once you've registered, we'll send you a Welcome email to let you know when your Pottermore account has been activated. This may arrive quickly but please note it could also take a number of weeks or months, depending on demand.


OK, so beta goes until (at least) the end of October. Seeing how they phased the beta testers in, I'd guess that the first batch would come in around Thanksgiving.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm not surprised they have to reschedule. Apart from anything else, their servers are simply not up to the task. I can't get on the site at all unless it's early morning here (in the UK). If this is what it's like with just the beta testers on, just imagine what will happen when the whole world gets on. I see no point at all in going 'live' until they work out how much power is required to get the betas in whenever they want and then triple it. Anything less and the site will be unusable for the vast majority of users. It's no point saying, we're busy come back later - a lot of people just won't bother. Maybe they're expecting interest to dwindle, though that's hardly something to work towards!

As for the store (and therefore presumably the ebooks) not being available till the the first half of 2012 ......  

On a different note, I've been sorted into Hufflepuff House. _Hufflepuff_? Seriously? There's really a House called Hufflepuff?  I think I'll just go away and come back in another six to nine months when I can get the ebooks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well.  Not surprising I guess.  I too have had difficulty getting in.  But disappointing.

Don't worry Linda:  Hufflepuffs are cool!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Hehe, yes there is a Hufflepuff. I was sorted into Ravenclaw.

As far as the servers, you're absolutely right. They say they sent out 1 million beta invites. They should have anticipated at least double that just based on the number of books sold.  For what its worth, I can only get in early morning here on the East Coast of the US. Lucky for me, I was home today and was able to log on. I've completed Philosopher's Stone and Chamber of Secrets is not available yet. I really don't like the interface for spells and potions.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Hardware is cheap (relatively speaking) and should not be an issue for a billionaire author looking to make another billion in e-book sales. If she really wanted to sell e-books for the X-mas season, her web site developers could simply point links for the virtual book store to a separate set of servers, in any case. I really can't see any good reason for the gaming, social networking, or whatever the purpose is of the rest of Pottermore.com to interfere with any store-front aspect of the site -- assuming a halfway competent web development team and hosting provider.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Obviously my owl died of exhaustion attempting to get here......sigh


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

NapCat said:


> Obviously my owl died of exhaustion attempting to get here......sigh


Poor Errol. 

I got a ginger cat last night and my wand. Ash, Unicorn, 11" Unyielding.

I'm sort of happy I keep getting kicked off or I'd spend too much time there.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

What a bummer 

http://insider.pottermore.com/

"There are now one million people with access to Pottermore and everyone who registered through The Magical Quill challenge can access the site.

The Beta is enabling us to learn a lot about how people want to use Pottermore - and to understand the features they enjoy the most.

Since the launch of the Beta, we've seen really high levels of activity, and interaction with the site has been phenomenal. This affects how quickly we can give everyone access. As a result, we've decided to extend the Beta period beyond September and take a different approach to the way new users are brought onto the site.

*From the end of October, registration will be opened to everyone and we'll be giving access to registered users in phases. Access may be granted quickly, but please note it could also take some weeks or months, depending on demand.*

We are also making a number of enhancements and simplifications to Pottermore, in order to make the site smoother and more enjoyable - so existing Beta users will likely experience some changes when new users begin to join.

*Finally, the Pottermore Shop, which will sell the Harry Potter eBooks and digital audio books, will now open in the first half of 2012*, in order to allow us to focus on our first priority: opening Pottermore to as many people as possible and making the experience as good as it can be."


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm not happy about the ebooks.  I can understand them not being ready to let everyone on yet but I wish they would at least let the beta users buy the books; it would give us something to do whenever we get the purple screen of death


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

kindlegrl81 said:


> purple screen of death


I love it! Purple Screen of Death, hahahaha


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

So we may end up waiting another year before we get the ebooks. That's what comes of her deciding to control everything herself instead of letting those sites that already know how to handle ebook sales do the distributing.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

HELP.  What am I doing wrong I can collect things on the pages but I can't read the chapters or get into the chapters.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> So we may end up waiting another year before we get the ebooks. That's what comes of her deciding to control everything herself instead of letting those sites that already know how to handle ebook sales do the distributing.


Seriously, she should have just put them on Kindle and iBooks and saved the hassle.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Seriously, she should have just put them on Kindle and iBooks and saved the hassle.


Yep, she could have self-published on Amazon at $9.99 and have made $7.00 per book: probably significantly more than she ever made per book in paper versions.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Finally playing on  Pottermore tonight. Just got my wand!! 

Hazel with pheonix feather, 10 3/4 inches, unyielding.


----------



## perryluvr (Feb 7, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> So we may end up waiting another year before we get the ebooks. That's what comes of her deciding to control everything herself instead of letting those sites that already know how to handle ebook sales do the distributing.


Yep, it's just like holding a pork chop in front of a dog.... out of reach, but so close enough that we all sit here waiting like good puppies until she decides to throw us a bone!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

NogDog said:


> Yep, she could have self-published on Amazon at $9.99 and have made $7.00 per book: probably significantly more than she ever made per book in paper versions.


Man, that would be a killing, although on her site she'll make probably 95% of the cost.

I'm bummed about this delay!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> Man, that would be a killing, although on her site she'll make probably 95% of the cost.
> 
> I'm bummed about this delay!


Yeah.. right now its 95% of vaporware meanwhile her ongoing costs are probably significant in website development and hosting. I think many Potter fans will have trouble getting them on their Kindles, at least significantly more than they would just grabbing them from the Kindle store. How many possible buyers will just not take the initiative to sign on Pottermore just to download some books? I'm not sure I will.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> How many possible buyers will just not take the initiative to sign on Pottermore just to download some books? I'm not sure I will.


I will definitely be going on just to get the books! Of course I also have the books in hard back, and paper back, and all the movies. She is just going to be making even more money off those people that have already bought them. There will also be some that buy them and read them for the first time because they don;t have to lug around the giant DTB.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

She might make 95% on each 3-book sold, but the cost of the design of the website, staff, and ongoing maintenance is going to eat up a lot of that profit.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Got sorted into Ravenclaw last time I was on. Since I'm not sleeping tonight, I decided 2am was a good time to try to get on. 

I failed to make the potion to cure boils because the meter that was supposed to show how fine the ingredients were ground never showed up. I must have missed something there. Earned 12 house points and picked up some galleons. Didn't find the philosopher's stone, but opened up everything else.

When I got to the end of the book, I got a message that Chamber of Secrets would be coming soon. What? I thought all the interactive books would be up!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No, the "books" are being released in sequence. . . . .

I haven't played much since I got sorted. . .failed to cure boils but somehow earned 2 house points. . . 

Haven't had time to go any farther. . . .


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

To clarify my previous comment about the potential money Rowling is making and how it would differ if she self-published through Amazon: The question is if 95% of book cost minus costs of production is higher than 70% with Amazon. It should also be noted that she would still likely have the website and those costs, though she could of course still sell the books through her website as well as Amazon. Whether or not doing it all on her website is enough to make the 95%-costs worth it is largely dependent on volume, and if there's one author out there who can depend upon a certain amount of volume, it's J.K. Rowling.

I look forward to joining up with the site and playing. Come on!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> No, the "books" are being released in sequence. . . . .
> 
> I haven't played much since I got sorted. . .failed to cure boils but somehow earned 2 house points. . .
> 
> Haven't had time to go any farther. . . .


Nope, the book map is grayed out and even though an icon appears when I click on CoS, I can't get in. Has anyone else gotten that far?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Nope, the book map is grayed out and even though an icon appears when I click on CoS, I can't get in. Has anyone else gotten that far?


I can't get into CoS either - I think they've kept it locked because of all the problems with the site overloading.

Where is the 'book map' you refer to? Do you mean the main screen?


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

So is the site open to the public yet?  And when is "Sorcerer's Stone" being released exactly?  And I wonder if there'll be a "Philosopher's Stone" vs. "Sorcerer's Stone" choice.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> I can't get into CoS either - I think they've kept it locked because of all the problems with the site overloading.
> 
> Where is the 'book map' you refer to? Do you mean the main screen?


Yes, that's what I mean.



DYB said:


> So is the site open to the public yet? And when is "Sorcerer's Stone" being released exactly? And I wonder if there'll be a "Philosopher's Stone" vs. "Sorcerer's Stone" choice.


Not open yet. Possibly the end of the month. The books won't be available until some time next year.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Well it is the end of October, and Pottermore is still not open =(

Any guesses as to when it will open, and when we will finally get out HP books?!?


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

perryluvr said:


> Yep, it's just like holding a pork chop in front of a *dog*.... out of reach, but so close enough that we all sit here waiting like good* puppies *until she decides to throw us a bone!



*Cats*, on the other hand have lost interest, walked away and are happily pursuing other interests.

Seriously, this has dragged out entirely too long.....I have now lost my desire to reread the series and I suspect I am not alone. Poor marketing plan in my opinion.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

caracara said:


> Any guesses as to when it will open, and when we will finally get out HP books?!?


When they announced the delay in the full opening of the site they said not to expect the books before next year. . . . .


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Anyone know how long Pottermore has been down?  I tried to get on to sign up last night and it was down, still down today.  I want to check it out.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> Anyone know how long Pottermore has been down? I tried to get on to sign up last night and it was down, still down today. I want to check it out.


Here's the info.
_
Since we launched Pottermore, our one million Beta users have given us lots of amazing feedback, and we've been collecting their thoughts and comments so that we can make Pottermore the best experience it can be before it opens to everyone.

After looking closely at all the information that we've gathered, we have decided to further extend the Beta period so we can improve Pottermore before giving more people access. This means the site will not be opening to new users in the immediate future, but please know that we will open registration as soon as we can.

As part of our work to make Pottermore even better, we'll be taking the site down for a few days on Wednesday 2 November. We're going to use this time to make a few technical changes behind-the-scenes.

We've set up a separate page on the Insider so we can give you the latest Beta information and answer some of the more common Beta questions. We'll be updating it as the Beta continues and posting on our Twitter account, too.

So Pottermore will not be opening to new users just yet. For all of you who are waiting to enter Pottermore, we want to thank you for being so patient - we're working very hard to make some exciting improvements, and we're really looking forward to welcoming you to the site when it's ready_


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks!  What a bummer though, I've been waiting patiently.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's a link to the Pottermore beta survey. It closes at 11pm BST.

https://www.research.net/s/pottermorebetasurvey


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Closed already. . . . .

I guess they got all the responses they needed. . . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

At the beginning of DH2, JKR says that registration is now open. So that's what they were waiting for.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> At the beginning of DH2, JKR says that registration is now open. So that's what they were waiting for.


You mean at the beginning of the DVD?


----------



## kellymcclymer (Apr 22, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Here's the info.
> _
> Since we launched Pottermore, our one million Beta users have given us lots of amazing feedback, and we've been collecting their thoughts and comments so that we can make Pottermore the best experience it _


One. Million. Betas. Wow. When my son wakes up, I'll have to ask him if he's one of them. He doesn't tell me stuff like that 

Bummer that they're not opening up to the masses (what will that be? one billion?), but kudos for caring about quality experience.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

They will be opening it up for the masses, they're working on getting the bugs out.  They were just crazy enough to have 1 million Beta testers of the site to find the bugs.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Several of us here got in on the Beta thing. . . .I admit I've not done much with it. . . .site is frequently glitchy.  Which is why, I guess, they delayed opening to everyone.

Originally, I just wanted to buy the ebooks. . . .but the longer it takes the less interested in that I am.   If it had gone live when they first said it would and the ebooks would have been available, they would have been an impulse buy.  But as time passes I'm talking myself out of it -- why spend more money when I already have multiple paper copies.  AND I just bought a Fire which was a total splurge, not to mention a K4.  And I'm looking for an iPad for my son for Christmas.  JKR may have delayed herself out of a sale to me.  Though I am under no illusions that many people share my feelings.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You mean at the beginning of the DVD?


Yes. JKR announced that registration is now open. So all you who didn't get in before, go to it.



Ann in Arlington said:


> Several of us here got in on the Beta thing. . . .I admit I've not done much with it. . . .site is frequently glitchy. Which is why, I guess, they delayed opening to everyone.


So true. I did get through the first book, but CoS wasn't available, so I couldn't go on.



> Originally, I just wanted to buy the ebooks. . . .but the longer it takes the less interested in that I am.  If it had gone live when they first said it would and the ebooks would have been available, they would have been an impulse buy. But as time passes I'm talking myself out of it -- why spend more money when I already have multiple paper copies. AND I just bought a Fire which was a total splurge, not to mention a K4. And I'm looking for an iPad for my son for Christmas. JKR may have delayed herself out of a sale to me. Though I am under no illusions that many people share my feelings.


Sad, isn't it. We waited so long, got our hopes up, then nothing for maybe another year. I'm with you. I probably won't buy them now. Or if I do, it'll only be one at a time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well that settles it.

If she's lost Gertie. . .she's lost the world.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well that settles it.
> 
> If she's lost Gertie. . .she's lost the world.


So true, so true.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

For what it's worth, when I filled out the survey, I said I thought the books shouldn't be further delayed, even if the site wasn't fully ready. It probably won't make a difference though. The survey seemed to focus on things like whether I noticed the SONY logo on the page. (I hadn't!)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

gdae23 said:


> For what it's worth, when I filled out the survey, I said I thought the books shouldn't be further delayed, even if the site wasn't fully ready. It probably won't make a difference though. The survey seemed to focus on things like whether I noticed the SONY logo on the page. (I hadn't!)


Oh, for heaven's sake. This just gets worse and worse. I could type all seven books faster.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Given how opposed to ebooks she is, its almost like she is trying to "prove" that ebooks don't work.

"See....we (finally) put out ebooks and no one bought them (because we jerked them around for 2 years like they were idiot fish on a hook), we invested bazillions of dollars on our website (which really wasn't necessary to distribute ebooks) and never made our (poorly spent) money back. Clearly ebooks are a bad business idea (we should have just uploaded the darn files to Amazon) and no one should sell them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Given how opposed to ebooks she is, its almost like she is trying to "prove" that ebooks don't work.
> 
> "See....we (finally) put out ebooks and no one bought them (because we jerked them around for 2 years like they were idiot fish on a hook), we invested bazillions of dollars on our website (which really wasn't necessary to distribute ebooks) and never made our (poorly spent) money back. Clearly ebooks are a bad business idea (we should have just uploaded the darn files to Amazon) and no one should sell them.


Perfectly analyzed.


----------



## perryluvr (Feb 7, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Oh, for heaven's sake. This just gets worse and worse. I could type all seven books faster.


HAHAHAHA... Tell me about it!


----------



## perryluvr (Feb 7, 2010)

What I want to know is where is the spot to "contact us", "tell us your thoughts" or "leave a message" on her freakin website.  I seriously would like to share a few choice words with her.  This is seriously the stupidest thing EVER.  The woman has made a fortune (bigger that the Royal Family's), sold MILLIONS of books, and has the opportunity to sell them all again, via e-books and she can't get her head out of her butt long enough to make this work.  She KNOWS as soon as we get our hands on the ebook version, no one is going to give a ____ about her precious Pottermore!


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

x2 for the previous quotes!!! 

I would refuse to download them because I'm so pissed over this situation.  But I know that would just be bad for my reading pleasure.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

The Pottermore Insider blog now has a survey related to buying the eBooks:

https://www.research.net/s/pottermore_booksurvey

I just completed it and enjoyed it much more than the regular Pottermore survey!

Here's the blog page, if you prefer to get to the survey that way:

http://insider.pottermore.com/


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

gdae23 said:


> The Pottermore Insider blog now has a survey related to buying the eBooks:
> 
> https://www.research.net/s/pottermore_booksurvey
> 
> ...


Thanks, I took the survey. I notice that she didn't ask anything about pricing. How quickly I buy the books will depend on the price.


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

I took the survey too...Hopefully, we'll see the e-books come out soon...But I doubt it...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

pitbullandfire said:


> I took the survey too...Hopefully, we'll see the e-books come out soon...But I doubt it...


It almost sounds as if she's wondering if she should go ahead with it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It almost sounds as if she's wondering if she should go ahead with it.


I did think it was odd to be asking. I mean, if we're talking physical books, you'd need to know how many to print. But that's not really the case with ebooks.

It could be an attempt to gauge what formats to have available and whether to sell them as a set or individually or both.

I wish there had been a place to leave meaningful comments. I said I'd buy them -- but of course I won't if the price seems way out of line. I certainly don't NEED them. I also said I might give them as gifts but, again, that would depend on the price.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I did think it was odd to be asking. I mean, if we're talking physical books, you'd need to know how many to print. But that's not really the case with ebooks.


Again, showing her ignorance of the ebook market. You'd think Sony and Overdrive would know better and guide her accordingly.



> It could be an attempt to gauge what formats to have available and whether to sell them as a set or individually or both.


She's supposedly using the Overdrive format so the books are compatible with all ereaders. Maybe that's changed, too.



> I wish there had been a place to leave meaningful comments. I said I'd buy them -- but of course I won't if the price seems way out of line. I certainly don't NEED them. I also said I might give them as gifts but, again, that would depend on the price.


Yes, there should have been a place for comments. It all depends on price. After buying the hardbacks and the paperbacks (several copies), I'm not going to pay a small fortune for the ebooks.

I said I might gift them, but that's not something I even thought about. GS and I are on the same Kindle account so if he wants to read them again, he can just grab them from my content manager.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I agree with what the previous posters have said - there's no mention of cost and for me that will be the most significant aspect. 

Expensive and I won't buy them at all, middling and I'll likely buy the first one to see if I like them before committing to the rest, cheap and I'd consider buying the set, particularly if there's a deal for doing that. It makes a few of my answers subject to change and I'm sure I'm not the only one, so therefore our answers aren't a very reliable gauge of how interested people actually are. 

The whole survey struck me as very amateurish and I can't help but think that she's not getting very savvy advice throughout this whole enterprise.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Same thoughts as the majority of you. I also said I'd buy as gifts, but honestly, I can't think of anyone else who reads ebooks. Well, my aunts all got Kindles last year for Christmas, but I'm not going to buy them HP.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Did all of you choose Would buy or probably buy?  Because I choose Might think about it and got a selection about price would be a consideration.  Seems strange that none of you saw anything about price.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mom2karen said:


> Did all of you choose Would buy or probably buy? Because I choose Might think about it and got a selection about price would be a consideration. Seems strange that none of you saw anything about price.


Ah-ha - a survey designed to skew the results. The rest of us would buy no matter what, according to the survey results.

That's what they are trying to find out before they put the books up for sale.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

On the question....Why will you buy the HP ebooks?  I marked other.  And wrote in...Haven't read a DTB since '08.  Only read ebooks.  

I don't think I could make it any clear than that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sebat said:


> On the question....Why will you buy the HP ebooks? I marked other. And wrote in...Haven't read a DTB since '08. Only read ebooks.
> 
> I don't think I could make it any clear than that.


Good answer. I think I'll retake the survey on some other computers.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Very very disappointed that the Pottermore site is not open yet to non-Beta users    

Would have made for a very "happy Christmas" had the site been opened and the books available!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow - there is a choice for None of the books, but not All??
They also don't ask about how many different ways you've already purchased her stuff - I have a set of hardbacks, paperbacks and unabridged audio CDs.  And I've purchased multiples as gifts.
If she messes this up I'm going to be very disappointed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Andra said:


> Wow - there is a choice for None of the books, but not All??
> They also don't ask about how many different ways you've already purchased her stuff - I have a set of hardbacks, paperbacks and unabridged audio CDs. And I've purchased multiples as gifts.
> If she messes this up I'm going to be very disappointed.


I really think it's already messed up and that's why she's doing the survey.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

She messed up ages ago. 

It is her right to decide how she wants to handle this but my god has she screwed it up. She has been stringing people along for years, then announces that they are going to be released and that there will be a Harry Potter Sony E-Reader, then she announces that they won't be released in OCtober because they can't figure out how to get Pottermore to stabalize, then they give a vague release date, and now we get a survey about e-books.

I wonder if anyone has pointed out to her that her books are being pirated because no one can buy the things legally and people are tired of waiting. She has managed to alienate a growing market. I can buy that she does not care about alienating said market, she has more then enough money to not care, but I find her attitude offensive.

At this time I am dangerously close to saying that I will only buy the last book as na e-book because the versions I do have are formated fine except for that one book.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> . . . . then announces that they are going to be released and that there will be a Harry Potter Sony E-Reader, . . . .


Where'd you see that? I never heard that as an 'official rumor'. Though it is true that Sony has released specific author 'themed' readers before. . . . .


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I remember reading it in an article when the site was announced and the folks at Mobile Read went nuts.


----------



## perryluvr (Feb 7, 2010)

I am worried about the pricing too... But not more that buying one or two, with the intention of going back to buy buy the rest as I can afford them, only to find she may change her mind before I can buy them all!  Sadly, you never know with her!


----------

